# Cap unused chimneys



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Why sheet metal? How about just plugging the opening with concrete?

I'd say sheet metal would look stupid, would rust, and would be hard to secure to 124-yo brick.

I've never done this, so I'm just thinking out loud here, and giving your post a bump. Maybe someone has a better idea.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If the chimney is going through the roof (rather than alongside the house, for a fireplace), the better solution would be to remove the chimney. Then you don't have the leak possibilities either. A "brick restoration" contractor commonly does this task.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pictures?

Bud


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I’ve seen it done a number of ways, sheet metal being one of them. A metal shop or even a good hardware store can make one for you. They usually over hang about 4 inches or so on the sides. I’ve seen them capped off with concrete “caps” as well, even treated wood so you do have options. 
Just be aware of condensation. A chimney capped off can produce condensation, which, believe it or not, can cause issues on the inside of your home. That moisture has to go somewhere and it can wick through the brick into drywall/plaster and cause issues.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

Don't completely seal the chimney, you need some ventilation or you will have moisture problems.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Why isn’t the chimney used?


----------

